# will she ever forgive me?



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

its been over 3 weeks since Cappy had her operation. i have spent over 5 hours with her a day, talking to her, feeding her her favourite foods, giving her scritches.... but 3 times a day i had to turn her upside down to clean her wound and give her 3 lots of meds (each time). 
and because of this, she has started to hate me.
she is almost completely healed up now but she has to finish her course of antibiotics. 
everytime i open her cage he runs away from me with wide eyes 
she just doesnt trust me.
even though i have been up in my room with her day and night spoiling her rotten and just sitting talking to her, all she remembers is the bad stuff 
will i ever get that bond back?


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

ive tried everything from the training and bonding posts so im not sure if it will go away after she finishes her meds or have i lost the bond?


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

She will forgive you. Shes your bird after all.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Awe she will, maybe try to sing to her when you are cleaning her?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It may take a while, but if you're patient and persistent and do lots of nice things for her while avoiding doing stuff she doesn't like, you will eventually get the bond back.

Once I accidentally zapped Vlad with static electricity from my finger. It took two months for him to forgive me but eventually he did. Food bribery did the trick, followed shortly thereafter by head scritches.


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

but how do i gain her trust? ive sat with her for 3 weeks non stop talking, feeding her her favourite foods, giving her the odd scritches (when she lets me). but it all goes to waste when i towel her and force her meds.
i have done everything i can to calm her down when shes having her meds but nothing works, stroking her, talking to her in a calming voice, singing to her, kissing her but she hates it all


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

calex89 said:


> its been over 3 weeks since Cappy had her operation. i have spent over 5 hours with her a day, talking to her, feeding her her favourite foods, giving her scritches.... but 3 times a day i had to turn her upside down to clean her wound and give her 3 lots of meds (each time).
> and because of this, she has started to hate me.
> she is almost completely healed up now but she has to finish her course of antibiotics.
> everytime i open her cage he runs away from me with wide eyes
> ...


awww poor, she forgive you completely. She doesnt hate you maybe, she hates antibiotics, but not you.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Once she's done with the meds and you don't have to handle her in that way she'll start to trust again. Just remember to relax and be patient, she can sense your anxiety Just keep doing what your doing. I think your doing a great job.


----------

